# ♡ I'm working on a Fantasy/Comedy Comic! ♡



## sterkiherz (Nov 27, 2019)

*Howdy!*​ 
~ I'm new around here and I guess I wanted to share a little project I've been working on for a while now n.n​ 
My comic is called *Miraclewish* and you can read it on Tapas and Webtoons! ~​
♡ A little summary: ♡
_Angiris is a 13 year-old girl from Cloveridge City. _
_One day, on her way home from school a strange looking creature kidnapped her and took her to another dimension. _
_A curse was set upon Miraclewish a long time ago. And Angiris was told to be 'the chosen' and that she had to find the way to break the curse to free the people living in there. _
_--- "We all used to be humans here...*but they just don't remember it*." - *Bjorn*_

_*






♡ And...since I don't know what else to add, here are some characters from my comic! ♡
*
Thyra, The Goddess
*




*
Björn
*



*
Angiris, Main Character*



*
Ioannis, The Demon
*





♡ You can read more about the characters HERE! ♡
-----

♡ And here's Miraclewish Map! ♡




*_

_♡ Well, I guess that's all! Thank you so much for reading this and I hope to see you around n.n ♡
_​


----------



## Nemara (Nov 30, 2019)

Very nice!

I'm definitely going to keep watch for new pages. While it is a little slow, it's quite understandable, as you're still in college. And it's not breaking much ground storywise yet, but the map is very cool, and promises a lot of interesting stuff to come.

But the art is incredible. It looks like professional graphic novel type art from a big name publisher.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 30, 2019)

I enjoy the amount of thought you put into this project so far. Keep up the amazing work.


----------



## sterkiherz (Dec 3, 2019)

@Nemara @RafflesHolmes Omg! Thank you both so much for your kind words!! 
>.< 
I plan to keep updating it soon!!


----------

